# Eyeballing Test . . . .



## cozee (Oct 19, 2008)

How good do you think you are at eyeballing things when building something??? Test your ability out here . . . 

EYEBALLIN'


----------



## dalemcginnis (Oct 19, 2008)

Interesting.  Mine was 8.4, actually did better than I thought I would.


----------



## Billman (Oct 19, 2008)

4.33


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Oct 19, 2008)

4.85 was my best so far.  (The lower the better, right?)


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 19, 2008)

5.58. Guess I'll go buy some calipers...


----------



## altaciii (Oct 19, 2008)

No wonder my stuff keeps coming out all skewed.  I think the test was rigged against me.  I thought I was pretty accurate.


----------



## leehljp (Oct 19, 2008)

3.8 for me. Since a kid, I have had very good visual acuity when it comes to measurements, angles, spatial and distances. I used to drive LOML crazy by looking at a room and giving her the measurements within a couple of inches without measuring. Not as good now but I can still spot picture or door skewed a half a degree, a floor not level by one degree etc.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 19, 2008)

5.33  Struggled with the parallelogram and the traingle center.  Nailed most of the others.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 19, 2008)

leehljp said:


> 3.8 for me. Since a kid, I have had very good visual acuity when it comes to measurements, angles, spatial and distances. I used to drive LOML crazy by looking at a room and giving her the measurements within a couple of inches without measuring. Not as good now but I can still spot picture or door skewed a half a degree, a floor not level by one degree etc.


 
Glad you're not inspecting my cabinet installs Hank :biggrin:


----------



## jkoehler (Oct 19, 2008)

i got a 3.0. 
and that was with only 1 coffee.

this is fun.


----------



## dkarcher (Oct 19, 2008)

1.79 and just waking up.


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 19, 2008)

Just tried it the once 5.06


----------



## babyblues (Oct 19, 2008)

4.8

Nailed the circle one 0.0.


----------



## great12b4ever (Oct 19, 2008)

2.68 on my first try.  The triangle centerpoint was my downfall.  Great test!! I must send that to my Quality Control employees!!


----------



## JimB (Oct 19, 2008)

4.21 on my second try.


----------



## penmanship (Oct 19, 2008)

That was cool........................5.2.  Thanks for humoring me!   (some days it's easier than others.....lol)


----------



## RMB (Oct 19, 2008)

2.99, first try, no coffee yet, fun game. I was on the top ten until I got sloppy and got a 7 and a 6.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 19, 2008)

3.46 my first try. rated third out of the last 100 games played. I did notice that it is not really accurate though. On nearly half the tests it marked my selection in a place I did not select. either mouse movement of something to do with the program pixils or some other mystery. also it does not give you complete reference for eying in some cases.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 19, 2008)

Using tools to lay it out as well as I could I still scored only a 3.09.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Oct 19, 2008)

4.38......not as well as I had hoped, but it sure is fun! THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 19, 2008)

I got 156.77, maybe that's why my pens are out of round!


----------



## SamThePenMan (Oct 19, 2008)

Mine was a 10.4,  though i was using one of those track pads on a notebook computer. I'll have to retry it with a mouse next time. My 3 biggest numbers due to the track pad was 24.7 on triangle center, (other 2 for that were 5.3 and 3.8). The next 2 biggest numbers were 46.5 and 63.6, both on convergence, lowest number for that one was 1.0. Lowest number over all that I got was 0.7 on right angle.


----------



## fiferb (Oct 19, 2008)

3.3 for me. My second try after figuring out what they were looking for on one of them.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 19, 2008)

What part of the test do you consistantly score the best on? for me it is the right angle. where I score consistently at less than 1 and several 0s . followed by bisecting the angle and convergence of the lines pretty much equally. the rest vary widely.


----------



## robing916 (Oct 19, 2008)

3.93 for me. Did take me 3 goes to get it down though.


----------



## markgum (Oct 19, 2008)

well,,, guess I need an eye exam.  10.3 for me with the center of the circle being the best at 0.3


----------



## stevers (Oct 19, 2008)

dalemcginnis said:


> Interesting.  Mine was 8.4, actually did better than I thought I would.



I'm right there with ya Dale. I got a 7.96. I'll try again later when I'm, well when I'm, oh heck I don't know. It's been a long weekend, OK.:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Oct 19, 2008)

Daniel said:


> What part of the test do you consistantly score the best on? for me it is the right angle. where I score consistently at less than 1 and several 0s . followed by bisecting the angle and convergence of the lines pretty much equally. the rest vary widely.



Daniel,

That is a good question. Eye tests by an optometrist will show up distortions in the eyeball which can and will predict where people will be off in their visual acuity.

My problem was the circles, 3 of them if I remember correctly, and all were off at almost the same point each time, giving me a 9s.

I see several of you did 3s or lower. I have run into a few of these folks before, and usually these types of fellows make extremely fine woodworking or are fine artists. While the first run through on the test will more than likely reveal a person naturally gifted, "precise judgement" is often a learned task that comes with experience for most people.


----------



## btboone (Oct 19, 2008)

2.65.  At first, I thought the triangle one was to find the center of gravity.  oops.


----------



## woody350ep (Oct 19, 2008)

4.37, dead nuts on 2/3 of the line midpoints, less than 1 on 3 others.  Fun test, thanks


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 19, 2008)

That was fun.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, I guess this explains my "Measure Once, Cut and Glue" philosophy..


----------



## tim self (Oct 20, 2008)

myst be tired, I got 6.94.


----------



## titan2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Kind of neat.........mine was 8.28 not too bad for an old Man!!!  LOL


----------



## scroller99 (Oct 20, 2008)

7.8 I guess not to bad


----------



## flcad2000 (Oct 20, 2008)

4.81 for me.  The parallelgram was the my worst.


----------



## td (Oct 20, 2008)

2.86 here - It was fun - particularly when you get a couple of 0.0's


----------



## THarvey (Oct 20, 2008)

2.35


----------



## Ligget (Oct 21, 2008)

I`m away to get an eye test! Great game though..  :biggrin:


----------



## Skye (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Verne (Nov 6, 2008)

11.4 ANON


----------



## jkeithrussell (Nov 6, 2008)

I better never try to do anything without an accurate ruler and protractor.  Ouch.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Nov 8, 2008)

25.20


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Nov 8, 2008)

14.58 the second time


----------



## arjudy (Nov 8, 2008)

4% I don't think that is too bad.


----------



## lwalden (Nov 8, 2008)

2.29......currently #6 in the most recent 500.......


----------

